# USB 3 (mit internem Anschluss) PCIe-Karte



## Georgler (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich plane demnächst meinen bisherigen (Fertig-)PC in ein neues Gehäuse zu verfrachten. Dieses wird dann Front-USB3 haben, was mein bisheriger PC nicht hat. Auch hat mein Mainboard keinen solchen internen USB 3-Anschluss. Deswegen habe ich überlegt, ob man nicht eine PCIe-Karte (x1) einbauen könnte, um einen solchen internen Anschluss zu erhalten, um dieses dann mit dem Gehäuse zu verbinden.

Hier habe ich mal eine solche Karte gefunden: CSL - USB 3.0 PCI Express Controller | 2 x extern: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Ist die gut oder ist es bei solcher Hardware schon fast egal, was man nimmt, da ja auch die Bewertungen relativ gut sind.

Ferner habe ich noch die Frage, ob mein Mainboard, die Karte überhaupt anbinden kann. Ich habe zwei mal x1 PCIe und einmal x16 PCIe. Chipsatz ist laut CPU-Z der H67, meine CPU der i7-2600 (ohne K).

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

MfG
Georg

Edit: Eine weitere Frage wäre noch, ob man bei einer solchen Karte wirklich diesen Extra-Stromanschluss (Molex?) braucht. Ich dachte das allein der PCIe-Steckplatz schon Strom zur Verfügung stellt oder ist das bei x1 nicht so?


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Januar 2016)

Deine USB Karte hat insgesamt 4 USB 3.0 Ausgänge (2 intern, 2 extern), wovon jeder Port bis zu 900mAh liefern kann. 

Theoretisch braucht man keine extra Stromversorgung wenn man zB, nur USB Sticks dran hängen hat, aber sicher ist sicher 

Und Ja, dein Mainboard kann die Karte anbinden, so lange zu einen freien PCIe Steckplatz hast

Und der Preis ist auch ok, für weniger als 15€ wirst du kaum eine solche Karte finden


----------



## Georgler (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Karte gefunden, die einen SATA-Stromanschluss anstelle eines Molex-Anschlusses hat. Ist das mehr zu empfehlen? Mein (zulünftiges) Netzteil E10 500W CM hat nämlich meines Wissens nach keinen Molex-Anschluss. Und da dann noch mit Adaptern rumzufummeln, da habe ich Sicherheitsbedenken.

CSL - 5 Port inkl. Header USB 3.0 PCI Express: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## mardsis (20. Januar 2016)

Georgler schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch eine Karte gefunden, die einen SATA-Stromanschluss anstelle eines Molex-Anschlusses hat. Ist das mehr zu empfehlen? Mein (zulünftiges) Netzteil E10 500W CM hat nämlich meines Wissens nach keinen Molex-Anschluss. Und da dann noch mit Adaptern rumzufummeln, da habe ich Sicherheitsbedenken.
> 
> CSL - 5 Port inkl. Header USB 3.0 PCI Express: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Das E10 CM 500W hat insgesamt 3 Molexanschlüsse.


----------

